# could I be pregnant



## angel37 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok I had my last period Sept. 12, 2008
I still have not started my period. I have took a home pregnany test and it showed negative.
Can someone help me here
I am like clock work never late and things are as always nothing happened or any stress.

Pleas I need some help here It's driving me crazy


----------



## MarineMommy (Apr 4, 2007)

How late is AF?? If I were you I would wait a couple days and test again.
HTH
I hate not knowing too!! HUGS!!


----------

